# Power Pivot in Excel 2016



## Poperick (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi,

I have Office 365 home edition. I can't find Power Pivot in it. It's not among my add-ins either. I have tried to download it but it does still not appears among my add-ins. However, it appears in my version of Excel 2010. How do I get in in Excel 2016?

Many thanks in advance.

/Poperick


----------



## RoryA (Oct 21, 2015)

It's not available to Home edition I'm afraid. Only to 365 subscriptions that give you the ProPlus edition of Office, or if you buy standalone retail Excel, or a retail Professional version of Office.


----------



## dwesson (Oct 23, 2015)

RoryA said:


> It's not available to Home edition I'm afraid. Only to 365 subscriptions that give you the ProPlus edition of Office, or if you buy standalone retail Excel, or a retail Professional version of Office.



Please can you tell me if the Excel 2016 stand alone non-commercial version contains the power pivot features. It was for the 2013 non-commercial stand alone and it is half the price and suitable for learning.


----------



## RoryA (Oct 23, 2015)

Standalone Excel, as far as I know, only comes in one version and that includes Power Pivot.


----------



## scottsen (Oct 26, 2015)

Stand Alone still includes Power Pivot in 2016.  The main change there is that Office Pro also includes it... so, that is "better".


----------



## QB (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi

There seems to be two standalone versions of Excel 2016 - a Full and a Non-Commercial version.  Microsoft tell me that the non-commercial version excludes PowerPivot.  I have an Office 365 Home subscription but want to use PowerPivot so I want to exclude Excel from my Office 365 installation and install standalone Excel 2016.  Is this possible and, if it is, which order should I install them?  In addition, is a trial version of Excel 2016 available to test this all out?  I don't want to buy standalone Excel only to find that it cannot coexist with Office 365.

Thanks for any help.

Regards

QB


----------

